# Cruise Lines Cell/mobile Phones



## dom (Feb 10, 2006)

carnival cruise lines will add cell/mobile phones to all its 21 ships for people who dont want to lose touch with work or family while they are away.
why go?
imagine 3,500 mobile phones all ringing at the same time on board a ship (Cloud)


----------



## flyer682 (Nov 20, 2004)

Oh for goodness sakes...........
How did we ever cope without them?


----------



## newda898 (Jun 23, 2005)

Carnival are putting the service on P&O ships now too!


----------



## Chief Engineer's Daughter (Sep 17, 2005)

Another reason for NOT going on a cruise ship!


----------



## wully farquhar (Aug 4, 2005)

*phones on cruise ships*

What sence is going on holiday or cruises if you want to keep in touch with
WORK of all things,be as well to stay at work and let some one else on leave. (Ouch) (Night)


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Unfortunately a sign of the times we live in now - a 24/7 mentality is in place even for holidays.

I agree why bother going away in the first place.









Rgds


----------



## Keltic Star (Jan 21, 2006)

flyer682 said:


> Oh for goodness sakes...........
> How did we ever cope without them?


Made your own decisions and got things done on time.


----------



## Paul UK (Jun 13, 2005)

Best place for a mobile on a cruise ship is about 12 inches past the stern.

Paul


----------



## Cap'n Pete (Feb 27, 2006)

Harbour pilots now all carry mobile phones with them. Some are very good and ignore them when they start ringing while others seem to think that answering a call from their wives/girlfriends/mistress is more important than getting the ship alongside. I had one pilot in the Houston Ship Channel who missed a turn while engaged in an animated conversation with his stockbroker - fortuneately, I had seen it coming and took the con before telling the pilot to get off the phone and to get on with what he was paid to do!


----------



## Peter4447 (Jan 26, 2006)

No doubt they'll have to finish up like the railways and have 'mobile free areas' onboard - then again they could have a space set aside in the public areas as the only place that mobile phones can be used. Hopefully they won't put this directly on either the port or starboard side in case all 3,500 phones ring together, could cause quite a sudden list! (Night)


----------



## cockerhoop (Jun 10, 2004)

takes the fun out of speaking to the ship switch board
we phone Sunbird mid atlantic to speak to our folks onboard, and you felt like you were contacting a ship, if you know what i mean


----------



## Tmac1720 (Jun 24, 2005)

Not a mobile phone story but the annoyance was about the same. Travelling to Heysham on the old Duke of Lancaster three idiots had their transistor radio on full blast as they sat on the aft deck hatch cover. Along came a "gentleman" built like the proverbial brick out house who enquired politely if they would reduce the volume as his kids were trying to get to sleep. Receiving a negative response he calmly picked up the radio and threw it over the rail. As you can imagine peace reigned for the rest of the voyage.


----------



## Thamesphil (Jul 22, 2005)

Oh dear!

One very esteemed maritime journalist once ranted about moblie phones, modern technology and convenience in a rambling, self-indulgent article in an equally esteemed maritime rag.

I wrote a 'readers letter' politely telling him that he was a buffoon and an out of touch dinosaur. It obviously got to him as I got a rather terse response. I'm tempted to write the same thing here, but seeing as probably 90% of members are over 60, I'd better watch my step (*)) 

Phil


----------



## Alan Hill (Jun 21, 2005)

*Cell Phones*

Taking a 7 day SE Alaska cruise on Sun Princess 13-20 August 2006. There better not be any cell phones ringing in the dining room or I will go ballistic! Alan Hill Bridgeport, Pa. USA


----------



## Peter4447 (Jan 26, 2006)

Tmac1720 said:


> Not a mobile phone story but the annoyance was about the same. Travelling to Heysham on the old Duke of Lancaster three idiots had their transistor radio on full blast as they sat on the aft deck hatch cover. Along came a "gentleman" built like the proverbial brick out house who enquired politely if they would reduce the volume as his kids were trying to get to sleep. Receiving a negative response he calmly picked up the radio and threw it over the rail. As you can imagine peace reigned for the rest of the voyage.


Now that I like! (Applause) 
Peter4447


----------



## benjidog (Oct 27, 2005)

Phil,

I must be one of the 10% of members under 60 (Just), and have been using a mobile for over 20 years and always carry mine around for business reasons. I use it when necessary.

Many people seem to think that life has ceased if they are not exchanging banal drivel with their equally witless friends in loud voices all the time and without any respect for their surroundings or other people. 

Kids have caught on to this of course, and to be accepted by your peer group you have to be on the right network, have the right kind of phone etc. Your position on the social hierarchy is determined by how many texts you get, how many people call you etc. Bloody great sales job by the mobile phone people when you think about it!

Personally I am very happy if my mobile does not ring at all so I can get on with constructive use of my time and can think without constant interruptions.

If people want to waste time and money talking crap that's fine by me as long as I don't have to listen to it.

Bahh!! Humbugg!! And Roll on 60 so I can get my full "grumpy old man" licence instead of just being a learner. (LOL) 

Brian


----------



## Jeff Egan (Jul 25, 2005)

I think the technology involved in the mobile phone is wonderful, to be driving in New Zealand while my wife has a text conversation with the kids back home to say all is well was wonderful, mind when it went off at 0500 to say Sunderland has played out another brave three-nil defeat!!!!!


----------



## Chief Engineer's Daughter (Sep 17, 2005)

I agree Brian. I too have mobile phone which is used for buisness/work purposes. Sometimes it's not so much a phone a time piece for me, I never wear a watch!

Can join the grumpy old women's club?

P.S Brain, why are you "flying" the Oman flag?


----------



## rushie (Jul 5, 2005)

Jeff,

You don't need a mobile....You can simply set your alarm clock for 1655 every Saturday between Aug and May to know that Sunderland have been tonked 3-0...!!

Tongue in cheek Walsall fan.....


----------



## Peter4447 (Jan 26, 2006)

Although I am not keen on being on 24/7 call, I have found in my job that life is much easier having a mobile phone. Surely the problem today is one of over-kill, it just seems that people can't walk around a supermarket these days shopping without a mobile screwed in their ear. Yesterday I was driving along when in front of me I found two old vintage Austin saloons making heavy weather of a gentle uphill dual carriageway. I cruised passed them and then reflected just how far cars have come in the last couple of decades, when getting from A to B in the shortest possible time is now so often the norm. I accept that I am over 60 but sometimes I wonder if all the new high-tech gadgetry really does improve our quality of life.
"Here endeth the lesson" (Night) 
Peter4447


----------



## Jeff Egan (Jul 25, 2005)

Mmmmmmm, Walsall, Walsall, oh yes capital of Poland, got you now. (Thumb) (Eats)


----------



## rushie (Jul 5, 2005)

No Jeff...an Independent Republic in the Black Country....probably full of Poles....


----------



## Jeff Egan (Jul 25, 2005)

Did I ever tell you I saw a match at Walsall it was October/November 1962, I remember it was just before bonfire night because the kids behind the goal were throwing penny bangers at the goalkeeper.


----------



## rushie (Jul 5, 2005)

Hope they woke our keeper up.....that's something we couldn't do last season....


----------



## Tmac1720 (Jun 24, 2005)

Chief Engineer's Daughter said:


> I agree Brian. I too have mobile phone which is used for buisness/work purposes. Sometimes it's not so much a phone a time piece for me, I never wear a watch!
> 
> Can join the grumpy old women's club?
> 
> P.S Brain, why are you "flying" the Oman flag?


Join the "Grumpy old womens club" are you not the founder member ??? (*)) Quick PG run like hell she heard that!!!! (EEK) (EEK)


----------



## benjidog (Oct 27, 2005)

Hi CED,

I am flying the Oman flag because I am in Oman working at an oil company here for a couple of weeks. The temperature here is 40C and when you walk outside it feels like you are standing in front of a coal fire - almost but not quite completely like the Shetland Islands I would think. 

It's a very friendly place too - though I was a bit worried as I watched the flight map on the plane and saw it going over Baghdad, Basra and Quwait. They never mentioned that when I booked the flight. 

Regards,

Brian


----------



## Cap'n Pete (Feb 27, 2006)

I had a first trip deck cadet a couple of voyages ago. Once we were clear of Southampton and into the western approaches, I saw him looking at his mobile phone in disbelief as he could no longer get a signal - I think he actually had a tear in his eye!


----------



## sailor_boy37 (May 31, 2006)

I was a first trip deck cadet a couple of trips ago, and i was glad to be rid of the bloody thing for a few days.


----------



## Keltic Star (Jan 21, 2006)

benjidog said:


> Phil,
> 
> Many people seem to think that life has ceased if they are not exchanging banal drivel with their equally witless friends in loud voices all the time and without any respect for their surroundings or other people.
> *
> ...



Brian:


----------



## Stuart (Jun 10, 2005)

I work for a communications company and I am the butt of many jokes about mobile phones. Your see after 20 years I have learnt how to use it properly. I turn it off. I carry it to make calls when I need to, not to have people bothering me all the time.

I am also one of the great majority of people who, apart from not being able to remember my own mobile number, only use it as a telephone. I can send texts, but that is usually to one of my sons to tell them that I am outside in the car waiting to take them home!

(I am an early developer, I became a grumpy old man at 40!)

Rgds


----------



## Alan Hill (Jun 21, 2005)

I am all for cell phones and have one personally, my objection is "when" they are used and "how", like in a high class restaurant or other similar place. Then is when I start to think nastily. Imagine in the main dining room of QM2? Out on your ear lad/lass! Alan Hill Bridgeport, Pa. USA


----------



## Cap'n Pete (Feb 27, 2006)

I too have a mobile phone which I take to sea with me, although I only use it traveling to and from the airport and those very infrequent times my ship is in a UK port. However, I'm amazed at the number of young seafarers who now carry triband telephones with them for use in port. Some are spending as much as 3 or 400 pounds a month. Not sure why they bother because the ships satellite phone only costs about a pound a minute but I suppose they can have a private conversation without having the entire bridge team listening in!


----------

